# Pouche ties with 2040



## Tilou (Aug 20, 2015)

I do not know if it was already done here

I cut both ends of tubes 2040 and with a wire and a clamp, I get the best possible attachment of the tubes.
I tested a good time, it does not move!


----------



## Tilou (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Do a video please!!!!!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Video how to helps a lot  
Did you just put a peace over the "to" parts of the 2040 or is there some magic knot underneath ? Or a little hole in the tubes where you fumbled al thru and covered it with a peace of tube (2040?) or did you made a figure 8 from the tube peace and fixt'it like this ?
To many questions  
I try'd it once but it came apart and gave me a nice "watch out slap where ar your glasses " so from there on I youse the good old string and constrictor knot method with a peace of tube over it for cosmetic reasons 
So pleas show us your new method I am always up for a new trick and don't forget your safety glasses 
Have a good weekend and some good slingshot time 
Cheers


----------



## Tilou (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi Leon13,

I have not stopped shooting yesterday and it has not moved, it is best to always check its connections before each shot.

Here is the method















































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for showing well I knead to give it a noter try mine really came apart on a single loop I gave it the twist so the fixing little peace turned in a 8 like double but that came loos on me to 
Thanks for showing and have a good weekend 
Cheers


----------



## Tilou (Aug 20, 2015)

A good weekend to you too

Best regards


----------



## BloodyBill (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks for the post,it was perfect timing as I am expecting some tubing in the mail tomorrow.This will be extremely helpful.Also I assume 2040 is a size of tubing can you recommend a goo online source?


----------



## Tilou (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi BloodyBill,

Google translation is not very good, I did not understand everything ...
I assume you want the link to 2040.

http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/10-meters-special-rubber-tubing-slingshot-black-2040_1209


----------



## BloodyBill (Nov 7, 2014)

Being an average ignorant American I never thought you might not speak English,sorry.Thank you for the quick reply,that is exactly what I wanted and much cheaper than what I just paid.Thanks again.

Wow I just really looked at that site and have to thank you a third time,it is excellent.


----------



## Tilou (Aug 20, 2015)

Glad to have you pleased


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Yes, I used tubes some years ago to tie pouch on flats this way. I simply used scissors instead of wire. Video was for my friend.






It holds well, trick was to let some rubber overlapping tie, then it not slips.

Bajaja


----------

